# [SOLVED] wacom intuos5 touch problem

## R.I.P.

Hi,

I've just got wacom Intuos5 touch M tablet and can't get it working.

It looks like there is some driver issue with it.

It seem to be recognized by kernel

```

$ lsusb|grep Wacom

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 056a:0027 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos5 touch M

$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

....

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0027 Version=0107

N: Name="Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event5 

B: PROP=1

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=1cdf 1f01ff 0 0 0 0

B: REL=100

B: ABS=1000f000167

B: MSC=1

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0027 Version=0107

N: Name="Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.1/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event6 

B: PROP=1

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e420 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=263800000000003

...

$ lsmod | grep wacom

wacom                  40680  0 

usbcore               127850  11 wacom,uhci_hcd,snd_usb_audio,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,snd_usbmidi_lib,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,sl811_hcd

```

But when Xorg get started:

```

...

[    13.373] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"

[    13.373] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[    13.373] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.373]    compiled for 1.14.0, module version = 0.20.0

[    13.373]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    13.373]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[    13.373] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen'

[    13.373] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: always reports core events

[    13.373] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    13.433] (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event5

        Input/output error.

[    13.433] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: Error opening /dev/input/event5 (Input/output error)

[    13.433] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen"

[    13.433] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

...

```

Same happens if I try to cat the /dev/input/evdev5 file:

```

sudo cat /dev/input/event5

cat: /dev/input/event5: Input/output error

```

xsetwacom list prints nothing

kernel is built from gentoo-sources-3.8.4

x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom version is 0.20.0

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by R.I.P. on Tue Apr 02, 2013 1:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## R.I.P.

this is quite strange.

I swapped usb ports for mouse and wacom and now:

touch started to work

stylus still doesn't

mouse stopped to work

I still see input/output errors in the xorg log for "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen", but not for "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger"

----------

## R.I.P.

Just got stylus working, but now touch stopped working.

I had to unplug mouse for that.

seems that only one device can work at a time and the one which starts working seems to be the first one initialized.

```

[    32.281] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen (/dev/input/event5)

[    32.281] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    32.281] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[    32.281] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"

[    32.282] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[    32.282] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.282]    compiled for 1.14.0, module version = 0.20.0

[    32.282]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    32.282]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[    32.282] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen'

[    32.282] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: always reports core events

[    32.282] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    32.282] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.

[    32.282] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen: other types will be automatically added.

[    32.282] (--) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1

[    32.282] (--) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: Wacom USB Intuos5 tablet maxX=44704 maxY=27940 maxZ=2047 resX=200000 resY=200000  tilt=enabled

[    32.282] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.

[    32.282] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.

[    32.282] (II) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: hotplugging completed.

[    32.330] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input5/event5"

[    32.330] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus" (type: STYLUS, id 8)

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen stylus: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    32.330] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Intuos5 touch M Pen (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    32.330] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    32.330] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    32.330] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger (/dev/input/event6)

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[    32.330] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger'

[    32.330] (**) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: always reports core events

[    32.330] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    32.373] (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event6

        Input/output error.

[    32.373] (EE) Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger: Error opening /dev/input/event6 (Input/output error)

[    32.373] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger"

[    32.373] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

[    32.373] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    32.373] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    32.373] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    32.373] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event0)

```

don't know what to do next  :Sad: 

----------

## R.I.P.

In case someone also got this problem - finaly got it working.

enabling CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED in kernel solved the issue, now everything works as expected

----------

